# Shake off the dust from your feet?



## FenderPriest (May 20, 2009)

In your relationships, is there a point of sharing and testifying to the Gospel and being refused that you need to "shake off the dust from your feet" (Matt. 10:14; Acts 13:51) and move on? Is this even a right application of these texts? If this is a correct application of this text (if it's not, please let me know!), then how do you go about doing this? Do you just cease communication, give a final plea, etc.? Basically, is there really is a point where the heart of those whom you're making Gospel proclamations with is so hard that it would be "throwing your pearls before pigs" (Matt. 7:6) to continue? 

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 20, 2009)

I would also like to hear some comments on this so


----------



## Wannabee (May 20, 2009)

I think there are too many dynamics in a relationship to make a sweeping assertion here. For instance, with relations we simply continue to love them with the love of Christ and speak into their lives as God provides opportunity, but never in an abrasive manner or in any way that discredits Christ because of our aggression or poor attitude toward them. Others, who we wish to see saved, simply are not interested and want nothing to do with either you or Christ. There is no sense pursuing them because it will only antagonize. As we're able we express love and concern for their well being and eternal soul. But pursuit only causes them to be offended by you, rather than Christ. Prayer is in order, of course. Then there are others who like to talk a lot, but really don't seem to wan to learn truth. They'll talk religion all day with you so that they can dodge, parry and argue, even if amiable. But their pleasure comes in the challenge and not in considering their situation before God. That's tougher. In such a situation it might be best to measure what would be the best investment of your time. Again, as with all situations, much prayer is in order. This list could go on with different variances. Basically, if they're antagonistic I wouldn't bother casting pearls. Let them know you care and that you have the answers. You might be surprised when they come to and end of themselves and you've left a bridge for them to seek you out. But there's nothing wrong with shaking the dust off your feet before you cross back to your side of the bridge.

Well, that really didn't answer your question and I was largely thinking out loud. I'm sure others will have more insight.


----------

